# Specialized Riprock bikes for kids - why the unnecessary front suspension?



## Globalti (17 Nov 2015)

Just been sent this mailshot by Specialized and yes, the bikes look great fun but why on Earth did they waste money and add weight with the completely unnecessary suspension forks? Those fat tyres will give a cushioned ride and kids aren't going to be bombing down hardcore stuff; most of the time they're racing around the streets or along local footpaths and suburban trails.

http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/kids/riprock/riprock-24-int


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2015)

My kid would love that bike...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Nov 2015)

Think back to when your were 8. You would have wanted it wouldn't you? My kids have both just out grown their Hotrocks and I was quite impressed with the forks. Not too heavy and plush. I could really see them working.


----------



## LocalLad (17 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> My kid would love that bike...


I would! In red of course...

Agree with Hugh...even if it makes the bike worse, kids will still want it..it's cool to have (even rubbish) suspension


----------



## hennbell (19 Jan 2016)

We had a similar bike but made by Trek, i would recommend the version without the front shock. We also replaced the mtb tyres with more road friendly smooth but not slicks.


----------

